# Botched editing long before Photoshop.



## limr (Oct 29, 2015)

A Very Weird Photo Of Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## terri (Oct 29, 2015)

_Photography has not changed since its origin except in its technical aspects, which for me are not important._ 
- Henri Cartier-Bresson


----------



## snowbear (Oct 29, 2015)

A while back the National Gallery of Art had a good exhibit on photo manipulation from the late 19th and early 20th centuries - mainly for propaganda.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 29, 2015)

limr said:


> A Very Weird Photo Of Ulysses S. Grant



That's so cool.  Crazy creative for that point in time.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 30, 2015)

I learned about this in my history of photography class


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 31, 2015)

One of my favorite examples is the composite of Abraham Lincoln's head on John Calhoun's body.

In the photo above, the perspective and lighting just feel so...off. The background shot was taken from an elevated position pointing down, while the photo that make up the composite of Ulysses and the horse were taken straight on.

Then again, at that time I'm sure nobody questioned it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2015)

limr said:


> A Very Weird Photo Of Ulysses S. Grant


Cool. I checked out the faking it link too, flipping awesome. I would have loved to seen that exhibit. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 13, 2015)

There were plenty of rascals in the Good Ole Days, too.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2015)

snowbear said:
			
		

> A while back the National Gallery of Art had a good exhibit on photo manipulation from the late 19th and early 20th centuries - mainly for propaganda.



Yeah, I read a web story about that. Lenny's link to the U.S. Grant composite image made me wonder if, in its day, that photo might have been the forerunner of this famous meme, which I have on good authority was taken in _what is today_ called the U.S. Virgin Islands, with a Canon 40D and 17-55mm zoom lens,Tiffen polarizing filter, and processed with Canon DPP software:






I collect photos of Canadian sailing ships from the 18th and 19th centuries, so to me, this one is a fabulous part of my collection.


----------

